
Do you watch videos longer than 5 minutes? - leonardo2204
Hey guys, I&#x27;ve been trying to find out The average of time people spend on a single vídeo on YouTube. Some articles say people usually watch 50% of the video and stop. And vídeos longer than 5 minutes have less chance to be watched. Is that your case?<p>Thanks!
======
the_hoser
It really depends on the video. If it's just someone in front of the camera
talking, I don't watch at all.

